# Mysql einrichten, Iconomy



## Anderstaker91 (19. Jan 2011)

Hi

Ich weis nicht ob dass hier rein gehört aber ich hab ein Problem ich muss eine MYsql datenbank erstellen die ich dann mit java verbinde über das plug in Iconomy (geht über dass Spiel Minecraft) 




hier ist die Beschreibung verstehe es aber leider nicht könnt ihr mir helfen?

MySQL

    If you are going to use MySQL, iConomy allows you to do so. There have been a few bug issues about remote servers being a bit sluggish so its recommended that you have your MySQL installation on the same server, this may reduce the latency and response time.
    Setting up MySQL Settings

       1. In iConomy/settings.properties, set user, pass, and db string to match your settings, as well setting use-mysql to true.
              * use-mysql=true
              * driver=com.mysql.jdbc.Driver
              * user=root
              * pass=pass
              * db=jdbc:mysq;://localhost:3306/minecraft
       2. Import the sql tables to the database specified above
              * mysql -u username -p databasename < SQL/iConomy.sql


----------



## XHelp (19. Jan 2011)

Welchen Teil verstehst du davon nicht? steht doch alles da, was du eintragen musst


----------



## Anderstaker91 (19. Jan 2011)

Kannst du mir dass mal bitte genau erklären? und brauche ich eine spezielle MYsql software?


----------



## XHelp (19. Jan 2011)

Wenn du auf einen MySQL Server zugreifen willst, wäre es hilfreich einen MySQL Server zu haben :bahnhof:
Der kannst du auch lokal einrichten


----------



## Anderstaker91 (19. Jan 2011)

Ich habe ein Server und wie tue ich da ein Mysql einrichten?


----------



## XHelp (19. Jan 2011)

Und google spuckt dir unter "server_betriebsystem mysql" nichts aus?
_(Falls du den Server gemietet hast ist da mysql vermutlich bereits drauf.)_


----------



## Anderstaker91 (19. Jan 2011)

jedenfalls spuckt er mir kein tutorial aus wie ich mir dass am besten erstelle


----------



## XHelp (20. Jan 2011)

aber sicher. wenn nicht, dann suchst du wohl falsch.
Wenn du konkretere Hilfestellungen haben willst, solltest du langsam mal mehr Infos posten


----------



## Anderstaker91 (20. Jan 2011)

also wie tue ich zum beispiel eine Mysql Datenbank in meine Hompage einfügen also mit welchen htmlcode?

aach nur so ne frage sind die Meta-tags so gut? Wilkommen bei den Mine-crafters

hab für jede seite andere gemacht ^^


----------



## XHelp (20. Jan 2011)

Anderstaker91 hat gesagt.:


> also wie tue ich zum beispiel eine Mysql Datenbank in meine Hompage einfügen also mit welchen htmlcode?
> aach nur so ne frage sind die Meta-tags so gut? Wilkommen bei den Mine-crafters



Gar nicht. Datenbank hat nichts mit html zu tun. Ließ dich lieber wenigsten ein bisschen in die Grundlagen ein: was ist html, was ist eine Datenbank. Wenn du schon dabei bist, dann kannst du auch gleich Grundlagen zu Webdesign anschneiden.
@Metatags: k.a., denkst du wirklich, dass sich die Suchmaschienen dafür interessieren werden?


----------



## Anderstaker91 (20. Jan 2011)

ja denke schon dass die suchmaschinen sich dafür interessieren und 

natürlich muss man die mysql datenbank auf dem server installieren und dann mit htmlcode einbinden ????


----------



## XHelp (20. Jan 2011)

Auch bei 4 Fragezeichen bleibt die Antwort gleich: nein, das muss man nicht und das kann man nicht. HTML ist keine Programmiersprache


----------



## Anderstaker91 (20. Jan 2011)

OOOkay also wie soll ich dann bitte sowas hinzaubern wie ein butten namens einloggen mit Name und passwort 

sag jetzt bitte nicht css ^^


----------



## XHelp (20. Jan 2011)

css werde ich auch nicht sagen, weil es völlig am Thema vorbei ist.
Dir fehlen offensichtlich sämtliche Grundlagen, so dass es mit einer knappen Antwort nicht getan ist. Es gibt doch genügend Bücher darüber: ließ einfach


----------



## Anderstaker91 (20. Jan 2011)

ja ich hab schon ahnung über html und css 

und dass css nur für dass Design Zuständig ist .

trotzdem du hast mir bis jetzt immer nur gegenfragen gestellt oder mich auf google und Bücher aufmerksam gemacht und dass bringt mich nun weißgott überhaupt nicht weiter kannst du mir nicht einfach mal einen Lösungsvorschlag geben 

und letztendlich muss man doch irgendwie die buttens passwort und name in die html datei einfügen können auch wenn die ltztendlich nur auf ne phpdatei oder so verweist


----------



## XHelp (20. Jan 2011)

Also ein Eingabefeld kannst du ja auf die Seite setzen. Aber es auszuwerten ist mit html nicht möglich. Php ist schon ein gutes Stichwort. Du suchst also eine Möglichkeit Benutzer mithilfe von php sich authentifizieren zu lassen. Da solltest du ja auf den Gedanken kommen einfach mal bei google "php user authentification" einzugeben. Unter den 260000 Treffer wird wohl ein passendes dabei sein. Wenn nicht, dann machst du "php user authorization" daraus und schon hast du weitere 289000.

Aber in wie fern hängt diese Frage mit dem eigentlichem Threadthema zusammen?


----------



## Anderstaker91 (20. Jan 2011)

weil ich mich über die webside in dass mysqlsystem einloggen will und eine art Marktplatz schaffen will


----------



## frapo (20. Jan 2011)

Forsche mal zum Thema LAMP. Ist aber sicher nicht an einem Wochenende 'gelernt'


----------



## ARadauer (20. Jan 2011)

> also wie tue ich zum beispiel eine Mysql Datenbank in meine Hompage einfügen also mit welchen htmlcode?


geil... ich denke du hast shcon eine mysql datenbank oder? Du willst sie nur benutzten...
wo hast du deine homepage, bei welchem anbieter...


----------

